# weird spot on beak ? help?



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi my name is Nanna and im new here:blush: , and i found this website as i was looking for info about this dark brown spot on my cockatiels beak. She is 2 years old and she has never had spots on her beak before so im kind off worried? 
the spot has been on her beak for a month now and it doesnt change.
Is this normal? and what is it ? 
and what can i do to let it go away ?:blink:

Thank you 
all answers are thanked


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum  If you could post a picture that might help identify it.....

It could be a bruise or something but Im not very good with health related issues, maybe someone else knows.


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

You can see picture here if u click on this link 

I dont know how to upload pictures here so i uploaded on this website so you can see ! 

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2cdh2rn&s=5

And 

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=5l9a4l&s=5


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum... Have you tried to wipe it to see if it comes off


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not sure...i'll try to do some research.


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

ya i have tried to wipe it off but it doesnt dont think this is something that comes off like that :S think its some coloring on her beak very strange , but she hasnt change she acts the same and she is very active and healthy ! but i have never seen this before on any of my birds that i have owned :S 
But thank you all are being very helpful !!! <3 ;*


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well...i see that your bird is flighted. After lookng around, i'm really thinking it is a bruise from a crash landing or from hitting something while flying. It _should_ grow off the beak over time. It doesn't seem like anything to worry about.

Btw a very pretty bird! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Well...i see that your bird is flighted. After lookng around, i'm really thinking it is a bruise from a crash landing or from hitting something while flying. It _should_ grow off the beak over time. It doesn't seem like anything to worry about.
> 
> Btw a very pretty bird! And welcome to the forum!



Yes i think that could match!  My birds love to fly i let them fly everyday they are always out of the cage when im home and about a month ago my phone rang while she was flying and she got scared and crashed on the wall poor little thing and this thing appeard 4 days after the accident  but shes ok now! thank god ! 

But thank you for your answer it was very helpful and all you guys  :blush:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree that it looks like a bruise. Beak bruises don't disappear in a week or so the way a bruise on the skin does; instead it will move down the beak and eventually disappear as the beak grows longer.


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

yaa i hope it grows away  
Thank you !


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! 

I agree, it looks like a bruise.

You live in Iceland? That's awesome! I hear it's very beautiful place.


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

jeme said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I agree, it looks like a bruise.
> 
> You live in Iceland? That's awesome! I hear it's very beautiful place.



Thanks  
ya i live in iceland  yaa its very beautiful here!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah sorry i didnt know bruises can be bright but my birds haven't had a bruise before so i didnt know


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It may look bright when the bruise first occurs but then it turns dark.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just as she said its been like that a month


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome! i am new also hehe
My wendy has recently gotten a bruise(or so i think) on her beak. here is a picture








can you see it on the bottom? i don't know how long she has had it, but this pic was taken on Friday and i noticed it the day before  it should grow out, there are a lot of nerves in their beaks, i can only hope it does not hurt much!


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

awww shes gorgeous!  yaa i hope it grows away !


----------

